# How long does it take for particle board to off-gas?



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

My dd2 needs a new dresser. The one we have now is pressed board, and I wanted to replace it with one made of wood. However, my parents have offered us one for free that is about 20 yrs old and is pressed board as well (mdf?), which is newer than the one she had been using but about 5 yrs.

Does this stuff ever get safer?


----------

